# Is there any way to know if Rogue equipped with 3rd row seat from its VIN?



## ziyadcomp (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi everybody, I would like to buy a Nissan Rogue from auction equipped with 3rd row seat, they are not giving enough info there, is there any way to know if its equipped with 3rd row seat from the VIN? , or any other idea?
Regards.


----------

